# Commencal Meta AM HT - Reifenbreite



## Danimal (4. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

laut Commencal ist der Alurahmen für ein Reifenbreite bis ETRTO 60 geeignet, was für die allermeisten 2.35er und 2.4er Schlappen ausreicht. Allerdings sieht der Hinterbau sowohl unten als auch oben breit genug aus, um auch was fetteres zu verbauen. Hat jemand mal probiert, ob auch ein 2.6er reinpasst (z.B. Slaughter)?

Cheers,
D


----------

